# 40% off clearance price at buycostumes.com costumes and decorations



## vwgirl

http://www.buycostumes.com/

Hey everyone while strolling the internet I came across a sight I go to alot around Halloween, just to look. All of there clearance items are an additional 40% off the clearance price when you use the code CLEARANCE at check out. I just ordered almost $400 worth of stuff for $100.

(I hope I put this in the right spot)


----------



## osenator

I am scared of the shipping cost, everytime I see a online sell everything is great until you put your ad for shipping cost and POW, any saving you were going to get are gone!


----------



## matrixmom

I had bought a gas mask and black roll (for walls ) a couple of weeks ago, and unfortunately was dissappointed with quality. There website is fun, makes you want to buy everything, but sometimes there is not a good description of the product and that sends out red flags to me not to buy. I still took a look though, thanks for sharing the info....I'd love to know what cost $400!!!! (that you got for $100)


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered about $100 worth of prop items for $36 including shipping. The shipping totalled $5 for the 4 items I ordered.


----------



## vwgirl

I ordered the scene setters to use for our Garage haunt (First time doing it) the standing zombie guy (saw him in person at Halloween City). The Hanging Mummy (also saw in person) and costumes for my kids for next year, plus a few odds and ends to make more props with. Also someother non Halloween things for my daughters Hula themed B-day party. Matrixmom I'm with you on ordering things online and not knowing what your getting, I am a review queen, to the point of going out to other sights and reading the reviews there. I know some sights will filter some reviews (which is wrong). Shipping wasn't to horrible either $14.99 in the US, but the combined weight was almost 30lbs.I will let you know when I get the order and how it is.


----------



## Guest

Wow, they have a few items I have had my eye on and deeply discounted! The shipping is ok, too! I got two things and the shipping was $6.99.

Good deal.

I need to stop checking this forum...it is too tempting to see this stuff.


----------



## Guest

vwgirl said:


> I ordered the scene setters to use for our Garage haunt (First time doing it) the standing zombie guy (saw him in person at Halloween City). The Hanging Mummy (also saw in person) and costumes for my kids for next year, plus a few odds and ends to make more props with. Also someother non Halloween things for my daughters Hula themed B-day party. Matrixmom I'm with you on ordering things online and not knowing what your getting, I am a review queen, to the point of going out to other sights and reading the reviews there. I know some sights will filter some reviews (which is wrong). Shipping wasn't to horrible either $14.99 in the US, but the combined weight was almost 30lbs.I will let you know when I get the order and how it is.


I wish I has been more aware of the quality issues with online halloween decor when I started buying...some of the stuff is so bad!

Halloween buyers get the shaft if they aren't careful.

Also: does it seem to anybody else the deals this year are really good? Like the clearances are REALLY good?

I am thinking, perhaps wrongly, that the wretched economy will decrease Halloween props sales, and stores will cut back in 2013.

Like BC, I got a TON of stuff from GR that would have been hundreds of dollars...so cheap. yay for us! But if stores aren't profiting, that isn't great either, because they will not stock items they are not profiting on.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I buy from BuyCostumes probably a few times each year. Not always stuff on sale, but I do try to look for things I still need when they have attractive sales. They carry products others carry so it's really the manufacturer's quality that you should focus on most. It's mostly mass market stuff. Scene Setter is Scene Setter so it helps to know your stuff.

I ordered a few masks at years end at 30% off before the 40% sale went into effect. Received them on the 8th (economy shipping) for a very reasonable S&H cost. As it turned out I had ordered 2 Pirates of the Caribean quartermaster masks for my tribal jungle theme along with another mask, and when I opened the box today in fact only 1 of the POC masks was shipped, despite saying 2 were pulled. I called them at lunchtime and since they were still in stock they were great about getting one on it's way to me immediately. This is probably only the second time I have had to call Customer Service for any reason and was always happy in the end.

After seeing the 40% off sale offer, the last few days I've been assessing what wigs, mask and accessories I might still need, so may place another order still. Anyone know what day the sale ends? I thought I saw the info posted a few days ago but can't locate it now so wondering if today is the final day. I know their sales always ends at 11:59 pm their time.

BTW I got a confirming email on my mask this afternoon and they upgraded my shipping from Economy (which I originally had and fully expected it to go by) to Standard and then got another email saying it was changed and would be sent Priority 3 day. Now I told them it was something for halloween next year so didn't need it right away and Economy was fine, but I see they decided on their own to get it to me quicker. Nice.


UPDATE: Found the Sale info. "Coupon is good through 1/13/13 @ 11:59 PM CST."


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Heads up on any last minute shopping from their clearance area....Sale ends tonight before midnight.


----------



## vwgirl

I got my order in today. Super fast shipping for Economy shipping. Everything was as I expected. All in all happy with my purchase.


----------



## EviLEye

I can't wait for my goodies to come in later this week. Regarding @hollow's question about the 'good' deals, I think the issue is that the markup is so incredible that even when it seems like a smoking deal for us they're still covering their costs.

I'm shocked when going back in and looking at the latest prices on buycostumes' site to see stuff that I got for $18 now going for $50 (such as the hanging wall zombie and hanging skeleton torso in chains). And BTW, shipping was totally reasonable at like $12 for numerous props that's coming in 2 boxes.


----------



## Guest

EviLEye said:


> I can't wait for my goodies to come in later this week. Regarding @hollow's question about the 'good' deals, I think the issue is that the markup is so incredible that even when it seems like a smoking deal for us they're still covering their costs.
> 
> I'm shocked when going back in and looking at the latest prices on buycostumes' site to see stuff that I got for $18 now going for $50 (such as the hanging wall zombie and hanging skeleton torso in chains). And BTW, shipping was totally reasonable at like $12 for numerous props that's coming in 2 boxes.



I got the hanging skeleton in chains today, and it ROCKED! Really great, for me. I love it.

Also, I got this guy: http://www.buycostumes.com/6-Hanging-Ghoul/64202/ProductDetail.aspx

I have wanted him for YEARS, but never wanted to spend close to $100 on him. Anywho, got him with this coupon. He is well-made, but not worth what they want for him. He is sturdy and will last, IMO. We put him in a closet and he was pretty scary when we opened the door with his arms outstretched, etc


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*40% Off clearance Sale Extended to 2/28!*

That hanging ghoul is creepy looking Hollow! Like the face and hands. 6 ft is a nice size too. 40% off on top of that sale price was a good deal. Let us know what you think when it arrives. I'd love to see a photo of it.

I love that HF members share what they buy. A spotlight on the items many times turns up interest on some cool things that otherwise gets unnoticed. 

I did pick up a few small things during this sale over the last few weeks. In total added three more jungle native masks (POC quartermaster masks) to the previous ones I've bought during other sales over the past year or so. I'm trying to go for a small village of natives who will be mainly hiding in the bushes as part of my skull island jungle theme. Adding to the "village" slowly over time using sales makes it less painful somehow. The masks are vinyl (nice Disney masks BTW) and I plan to alter their face paintings to differentiate the natives. Two of my masks arrived already, and I'm waiting on a second order I placed of one more mask plus a wig. 


*HEADS UP: This 40% off on Clearance/Blowout items at BuyCotumes has been extended to the end of February! 2/28 @ 11:59 pm CST--use same code as before at checkout, CLEARANCE.* Good for us but wonder if that means they over bought halloween during the year or sales were slower than expected. At least it gives people who are recovering from Halloween/Xmas spending a chance to get in on this sale if things were tight before.


----------



## EviLEye

Dang it @Ghost Spookie, why did you have to post that....now I'm trolling the site again looking for other things 

Edit: on second thought. It looks like they've raised the prices for their props. For instance, when I got the standing zombie, it was $35 and then 40% off of that. It's now listed at $59 and then 40% off of that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ooops, posted to wrong thread.....


----------



## EviLEye

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was on GR site two or three days ago and saw that apparently there had been a Serena available. When I saw it it was listed as "No longer Available" though so I missed out. After seeing everyone's, I pretty much decided I'd like to add her as well. oh well wish I had better timing.


This is what I've come to learn in that if the price is really good you better move on it cause as amazing as it seems, there are a lot of folks like us out there shopping for Halloween stuff in the off season. It spoils you as well cause I can't imagine paying full retail for some of these items.


----------



## Paint It Black

Evileye, I noticed the same thing - higher prices now at Buycostumes, than when I purchased some things a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Guest

I did too. Meh, off with their heads! I did get 3 items that were regularly *too expensive* cheaply!

http://www.buycostumes.com/6-Hanging-Ghoul/64202/ProductDetail.aspx ghoul

http://www.buycostumes.com/Skeleton-Grave-Ground-Breaker-with-Strobe/804524/ProductDetail.aspx groundbreaker skelly w. strobe

http://www.buycostumes.com/Hanging-Skeleton-Torso-in-Chains/804590/ProductDetail.aspx Hanging skelly torso w. chains

I got these 3 items for about $65, shipping included. Now these 3 items, with a 15% off $75 coupon is $147. Yikes!

Evil Eye- you are spot on. Any deal had best be scooped up with quickness, or it will be gone baby gone.

Paint It Black, I love the vampire spider you got! It looks better IRL than on the website!

On Halloween night, people ask me if I buy items on sale? Good Lord yes!


----------



## Paint It Black

Hollow, Those items look good and for a good price. Have you received them yet?


----------



## EviLEye

I just got my shipment today. It was like Christmas for me.

@hollow, you'll be happy with the skelly in chains. It's heavier plastic and looks good in person. I had read in the review the arms/head were set in their position, which they are, but I'm planning on making his head upright. This was a good score.

I also had picked up the hanging zombie and had imagined that the face/hands were of a latex like material. The hands are but unfortunately the face is just a thin plastic mask (something like what we had as kids). It still looks good, but I'd imagine someone would be seriously disappointed if they paid $50 for it. I also got the 5' standing zombie, and it doesn't look bad in person. His head is small though, and it's a shame that it wasn't just something like 20% bigger. A lot of the props seem to have these shrunken head looks cause I had picked up some zombie ground breakers on the cheap after Halloween, and they too have smaller heads. For $21 it still feels like a good buy.

I know it's kind of weird, but I was digging the 'in my veins drink dispenser'. You can see it to the left. For a couple bucks I figured it would be a good background prop. The canister is really too small cause you'd have to fill it probably every 5 min and I suspect it'd easily leak as people probably wouldn't always make sure to close the valve fully. Either way, still fun stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

EvilEye, THANK YOU for posting your photo (also want to thank _all of you guys_ who post photos of their finds/buys while I'm at it). It does look like an orange and black Christmas morning scene!! 

That green ghoul looks _so much better_ in your photo! The online photo was kind of dark and hard to see. I've seen those IV drink dispensers online over the years and kind of thought about them. I'd want to use it as a hospital prop in a mad scientist lab. Do you think it could be converted easily (I know it comes on short pole) and used that way? Could you see substituting a silver spray painted PVC pipe for the main pole or even part of it to give it the extra height? Also what do you think of the quality of it? I'd love to see a close up photo of it if you haven't put it away yet. Thanks. BTW I could also see it being used as a respirator? using one of those collaspable paper cylinder Chinese lanterns inside it. Don't know if I'd have the skill to rig a motor to make it go up and down but that would be cool to animate it.


----------



## EviLEye

No problem Spookie, here you go.









I only got this to use as a prop and think it would be perfectly fine for your mad scientist scene. The shaft inserts into the legs so you could easily just attach the shaft into PVC pipe or even maybe even use the handles from some other props. I have a a shovel and pitch fork that look like wooden handles that would be close matches to the piping used for this prop. It's meant to look like wood sticks that are holding up the plastic container.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks EvilEye! For just over $10 I think it will be a nice lab item. Heading over there now to order.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Companys' "Thank You For Your Order" Reward Discounts*

I frequently forget that many companies give you discount coupons when they ship out your order. BuyCostumes does this too. Noticed a 15% off coupon on my receipt. As with most companies you can't combine discounts so you couldn't apply the discount to let's say the current 40% off halloween clearance items, but certainly to anything else. I'm pretty sure I've noticed GrandinRoad putting coupons in the catalog they send out to you after you've ordered from them. I'm not sure it's a super obvious thing but more like opening it up and seeing something saying "thank you for your recent order, if you order something else please use this coupon as a thank you..."


----------



## Paint It Black

They also included a travel-sized tube of children's toothpaste in my order.


----------



## EviLEye

Paint It Black said:


> They also included a travel-sized tube of children's toothpaste in my order.


LOL, yeah, I had to do a double take and was like WTF is that? Like these props are for the kids...muahahahaha.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black said:


> They also included a travel-sized tube of children's toothpaste in my order.



Me too! Twice now so far. A few months back I got some cereal from them. I figured BuyCostumes was doing some promos for companies to help defray expenses--i'm sure they get a little something for the advertising, the companies get their samples out to people without incurring postage, and the customer gets a little surprise in their package hopefully they can use. Kind of weird and I did a double take when I was clearing out the box. Companies use to do this kind of thing a number of years ago, maybe a decade or so before. They also use to put samples in with magazine subscription issues, but clearly print magazines are fewer now and I haven't seen this done for a long time.

Kind of along the same line Perpetual Kid or maybe it was Think Geek would send little trinkets in with your order. Remember getting a monster finger puppet a year or so ago. Nice little surprise I guess and makes you remember them. Hey, we use Tom's toothpaste and my husband liked the whole wheat cereal they sent. The $1 off coupons for a future purchase will get used by us too. Funny you commented on them Paint and I laughed as soon as I read your post.


----------



## EviLEye

Thought I'd share my other purchase, which came in today from Party City. They had the 6' zombie woman for $33 after discounts. The color is a bit off on the head as compared to pics and apparently shoes are not included. I had noticed them in the picture online and thought kewl, it even comes with shoes, but no biggie.

Overall this was the best bang for the buck across my two orders. I'm thinking I'll put some taxidermy eyes in her, and she'll be ready to scare.


----------



## Paint It Black

evileye, she's pretty scary already.


----------



## EviLEye

Yeah, I'll admit it was a little weird putting the dress on and taking her hair out of a pony tail. Wife came home and said oh, I see we're having people over for dinner?! She's just as messed up as I am.


----------



## Guest

EviLEye said:


> Yeah, I'll admit it was a little weird putting the dress on and taking her hair out of a pony tail. Wife came home and said oh, I see we're having people over for dinner?! She's just as messed up as I am.


hahahaha, Let's just all admit we'd rather have a hors d'oeuvres and wine with our props than a real dinner with non-Halloween folk.

Tee-hee-hee.


----------



## osenator

Great haul, Evil Eye!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just a reminder that the 40% off Clearance Sale is still running thru end of this month, 2/28, 11:59 pm CST. Applies only to those clearance items labeled Clearance, Blowout or Radically Reduced. Code is CLEARANCE.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Buy Costumes is now running a 50% off sale on all items in their clearance section, using the coupon code CLEARANCE. Free shipping on orders over $75 dollars too. Of interest in the clearance section is the animated Jason Voorhees - $500 normally, reduced to $450, and with the coupon code $225 shipped anywhere in the lower 48.


----------



## Guest

MonsterSquad- thanks for sharing. BC has tons of costumes 50% and the deals are great.  have that Jason and he is a hit every year.


----------



## Guest

Buy Costumes.com 20% and free shipping over $75
With coupon code: EMC2DAY

Offer Expires 4/21

They don't have a ton, but still worth a look. They have some animated lifesize that would be a *fairly* decent deal with 20% off and free ship.

It looks like they are trying to get rid of many 2012 costumes and have quite a few reduced... the extra 20% and free ship make for a better deal.


----------

